# Not mine but I thought it was cool



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonsai! 

View attachment IMG_4188.JPG


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2017)

Well how cute is that little girl?  awesome.


----------



## MJ Passion (Dec 20, 2017)

That is really cute.    I was expecting a Christmas decorated plant.


----------



## johnlevy (Dec 21, 2017)

Too cute . you nurtured it very well. i am happy that people are started liking marijuana cultivation.  Few of my friends are deciding to decorate it on Christmas. they treat them like a baby and they are taking proper care of it. 

View attachment f575929e765206a4ed8fd1c31a14889a--xmas-trees-weed.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Dec 23, 2017)

i've seen that.. something makes me want to say it was a member here; zipflip?
can anyone back that up? i can't find any pics or much from him


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2017)

Multifarious did bonzai.


----------

